# Snowy & Crystal Explain



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Woof Woof SM, I got few questions regarding the camel club.... 
[attachment=58631SC_9687.jpg]

So Crystal and I decided to woof to you, fluffs, about it...
[attachment=58630SC_9686.jpg]

Being a member in the camel club basically means that you have a stuffie camel. We two did not really think of calling it a club or something back in 2007. All we thought of was giving small little gifts to our very dear pals in SM who live way too far away from us... The first time we read the term "Camel Club" was from dear Lina in this post - we then thought that it was cute, so thats what we decided to call it when sending out few more camels to more SMers this year. 

we hope no one else is confused now 
[attachment=58632SC_9689.jpg]

we are happy because we found SM, all the nice people and VERY ADORABLE malts here :wub: :wub: we really like it here and enjoy interacting with all members ... mommy says that it is so nice to be around a nice group of people who are as crazy and loving as she is to the maltese breed :grouphug: 

we wuv ya all
[attachment=58629SC_9694.jpg]

:wub: :wub: 

Woofz,
Snowy & Crystal
[attachment=58633SC_9688.jpg]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Those pictures are beyond adorable ! Kat, you are one of the sweetest people I know.
You have a heart of gold, never change my friend :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh Kat, when I saw those photos I literally laughed out loud! They totally made me smile and laugh tonight! Thank you. Snowy and Crystal are just perfect- and you're a sweetie yourself! 

The 2nd to the last one really cracks me up, with their smiles! lol!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:supacool: they look so cute in their 'shades' how nicely they pose for you. :wub: :wub: the lighting in the pics is lovely too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Kat. Those photos are to die for. :wub: :wub: :wub: They are so cute and funny, and Snowy and Crystal really look like they're talking. Thanks so much for explaining the Camel Club. I had asked about them in another thread. I felt like I was asleep under a rock and had missed a craze like the Cabbage Patch Kids or Tickle Me Elmo.  Such a sweet idea. The company that makes them should take you onboard as their international ambassador. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ah Kat, the pictures are adorable of Snowy and Crystal with their :heart: camels!!! They pose so well and love those sunglasses!!! Love Crystal's little tongue in the last shot........she and Snowy are such great brother and sister team!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww...Snowy & Krystal. The official founders of the Camel Club!! You both look mah-va-lus in your shades. Kat, Snowy and Crystal are very much loved here on SM. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Lovely pictures as usual! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww.
They're as gorgeous as always!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, precious Snowy :wub: & Crystal :wub: , what a perfect explanation of the "camel club". Love the photos. Boo & Hannah send liplicks & tailwags to their best & most generous friends in Dubai. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable photos they are so good at posing and, thanks for explaining. I thought I read 'Dubai' somewhere, and just look at that sunshine, they need those sunglasses for sure.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE these pictures and the shades put a big smile on my face. 
You guys are adorable and you have a wonderful mom. I love knowing there's a camel club full of little white dogs. :wub: 
Big hugs to all three of you. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You explained that very well Snowy & Crystal. I was a bit confused myself when Dixie got her cute camel, Humpfry. I'd never heard of the camel club before. So many congratulated Dixie for becoming a member of it I thought it was an exclusive club and we'd been excluded up until then. I figured I'd missed something as usual. :duh oh: Thanks for setting me straight. You and your Mommy are a very special, generous family and Dixie and I love you. :you rock: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: Dynamite pictures Kat!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those pictures are so cute! And what an amazing background.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Your videos and pictures of Snowy and Crystal are what made me so obsessed with maltese as a breed Kat!
Who better to have their own club - the pictures are absolutely amazing! 

:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh,, could those two get any more adorable. Gotta love 'em!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet story, and even sweeter fluffs!! Thanks, Kat, for bringing smiles and love to so many of us who are so far away. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

B) GREAT PICS! B) 
Snowy & Crystal are two cool cats! (Oopps! I mean Malts!) Can't say the D word. :biggrin:


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww Kat, Snowy and Crystal are so cute with their sunglasses on!! :biggrin:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Your photos just made our night! Thanks for sharing such beautiful dogs. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT photos! Super duper background and handsome and pretty doggies too. B)


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub: Wuv you guys too!

Great pictures of you two! B)


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You take such great pics Kat!! Snowy and Crystal are so cool looking in their shades B) Adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very happy to read that these pictures made you smile and laugh :biggrin: :grouphug: and thank you so much for your words on the malts everyone :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 21 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853533


> The company that makes them should take you onboard as their international ambassador. :grouphug:[/B]


lol 
good idea 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 21 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853535


> she and Snowy are such great brother and sister team!!!!![/B]


I agree with you, Dianne ... These two are just so very close to one another :wub: :wub: I see them shower each other with kisses every single day 

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 22 2009, 01:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853603


> Boo & Hannah send liplicks & tailwags to their best & most generous friends in Dubai. :grouphug:[/B]


awwh licks and tailwags are sent from Snowy & Crystal to their very dear buddies in Kentucky - a big hug from their mommy is also sent to their mommy :grouphug: 


QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Nov 22 2009, 04:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853634


> Your videos and pictures of Snowy and Crystal are what made me so obsessed with maltese as a breed Kat!
> Who better to have their own club - the pictures are absolutely amazing!
> 
> :wub:[/B]


and you decided to choose one of the best breed B) 

your Tobi is adorable :wub: 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 22 2009, 06:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853652


> Thanks, Kat, for bringing smiles and love to so many of us who are so far away. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


awwh sweet Linda, I should thank you and everyone in this forum :grouphug: I truly enjoy being in maltese heaven, here in SM, looking and reading through all the adorable threads related to so very adorable maltese. In SM, I got to know so many nice people. It really feels like family here

oh I just wish that I wasn't so far away 

(snowy&crystal tell me not to worry because stuffie camels can travel back with their pals on) lol but I keep telling them that we WILL take a special trip someday to visit many of our SM pals 

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 22 2009, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853671


> GREAT photos! Super duper background[/B]


QUOTE


> And what an amazing background.[/B]


snapping these pictures at that specific spot was not easy at all because there were MANY tourists who were there at that time :smpullhair: many came over to pet the malts (I don't mind it but not when they are just so many and during the wrong timing - me wanting to take some very quick pictures since I, myself, didn't have enough time that day) 
Snowy, Crystal, camels and Kat are in pictures in those tourists' cameras too !!! oh well, at least they will return home with some pictures of two very loved maltese and their crazy mommy and little stuffies
they were nice tourists (people), but I must admit that because of them, I spent longer period than what I wanted and planned to - so was late for my next appointment

but seeing that it made members smile here, let me see that it was so worth it


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you, Snowy and Crystal, :wub: :wub: for the explanation and for those wonderful pics of you way over there in Dubai! We love :heart: you and your
mama and hope you all do come over here someday soon so we can meet you!! :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is just so sweet! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Snowy and Crystal are real love bugs Dubai is beautiful!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful babies in the sunshine.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Kat, you are the best!!! You are definitely one of the special people here on SM, and I'm so very glad you are!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL how is it that I've been here since 2006 but didn't know about the Camel Club?! :brownbag: It's amazing that things on SM still go right over my head! 

Totally sweet pics of the Camel Club Founders! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Nov 21 2009, 04:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853493


> Woof Woof SM, I got few questions regarding the camel club....
> [attachment=58631SC_9687.jpg]
> 
> So Crystal and I decided to woof to you, fluffs, about it...
> ...



PRECIOUS!!! Thanks for explaining the CC! Made me smile


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful photos of your both Cutie's Kat! The background of them is so impressive!

My hubby and me would like to go to Dubai one day! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation Snowy and Crystal! Now please explain the theory of relativity. 
I'm only askin' cos you two are SO DANG ADORABLE when you're explainin' stuff! :yes:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*those two are fabulous. they look like real foreign correspondents.

:wub: :wub: that must be my favourite channel, they are on!!!!*


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*LOVE* the outfits/glasses and their expressions as they explained (how polite they are too lol)... very very cute!!! Great back drop too!!! They must save the allowance all year long to afford all that postage to all the places so far, far away.... they obviously learned a lot about generosity from their mum  Have they gotten any fun 'local representative' stuffies back? It would be like doggy stamp collecting only better (if you're a doggy) B)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 17 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863800


> *LOVE* the outfits/glasses and their expressions as they explained (how polite they are too lol)... very very cute!!! Great back drop too!!! *They must save the allowance all year long to afford all that postage to all the places so far, far away.... they obviously learned a lot about generosity from their mum*  Have they gotten any fun 'local representative' stuffies back? It would be like doggy stamp collecting only better (if you're a doggy) B)[/B]



Yep, I agree. Very kind. Postage, from overseas, costs an arm, and leg. 

I also love the outfits, and glasses. Too cool ~ But hey, Kat's just too cool ~ :sHa_banana: :rockon:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love you Crystal, Snowy and your mommy :wub: we are so blessed to have you in our family :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

these pics r priceless.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this post, as I was one of the ones that asked about the camel club. Thanks for the explain!! :thumbsup:

Those pictures are just too cute, and I love those little camels! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Your little fluffs are too cute! I love the picture where they are yawning and look so bored with the whole photo shoot!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're the dynamic Dubai duo. They would make a great travel poster for Dubai tourism. They have their sunglasses and ready for action.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh thanks for your words about the fluffs all (hugs)



maltlovereileen said:


> *LOVE* the outfits/glasses and their expressions as they explained (how polite they are too lol)... very very cute!!! Great back drop too!!! *Have they gotten any fun 'local representative' stuffies back?* It would be like doggy stamp collecting only better (if you're a doggy) B)


Thanks.
Camels are one of the local representatives of the region. I took some clips of that store 8-9 weeks ago when I got Ullana's camel. Clips are still in the camera, waiting for Kat to get back to transferring, editing, posting and sharing. Once I do, I will let you know :thumbsup: (hugs)



3Maltmom said:


> QUOTBut hey, Kat's just too cool ~ :sHa_banana: :rockon:


awwh Deb - I always thought that you ROCK, girlfriend:rockon:!!!!



gibbert said:


> Now please explain the theory of relativity.
> I'm only askin' cos you two are SO DANG ADORABLE when you're explainin' stuff! :yes:


lol Heidi , I will need to teach the malts a brief and simple explanation to the relativity theory before they start woofing about it  
To be honest, I, myself, need to search for the theory before I teach it to them since I don't know much about it :blush: 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I love you Crystal, Snowy and your mommy :wub: we are so blessed to have you in our family :grouphug:


Paula, Snowy Crystal and I just love our SM family, including you my dear friend (((hugs)))



nekkidfish said:


> I don't know how I missed this post, as I was one of the ones that asked about the camel club. Thanks for the explain!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Those pictures are just too cute, and I love those little camels! :wub:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


no worries  

I think that there will always be someone who will still ask about it.



fach said:


> I love the picture where they are yawning and look so bored with the whole photo shoot!!


lol they sure got bored - I remember that we stayed there for way too more time than planned. We were surrounded by the tourists went awwhing, snapping pictures and petting the malts when they saw us!


----------

